# tick, tock ääni



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Minä luulen ääni kellosta kun on hiljaa huoneessa. Miten ilmasta tämä?

"Kuulen vain tick-tock ääni hiljassa huoneessa" (?)


----------



## Hakro

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> Minä kuulen ääntä kellosta kun huoneessa on hiljaista. Miten ilmaista tämä?
> 
> "Kuulen vain tik-tak-äänen / kellon tikityksen hiljaisessa huoneessa"


----------



## Gavril

Sopiiko myös "kellon *raksutus*"?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Sopiiko myös "kellon *raksutus*"?


Sopii mainiosti. Tikitys on hiukan hiljaisempi ääni kuin raksutus. Esimerkiksi pöytäkello tikittää, kaappikello raksuttaa.


----------

